# 

## baltazarrr

Dzień dobry.
Jestem w trakcie remontu kapitalnego budynku jednorodzinnego.W związku z planowaną całkowitą wymianą instalacji elektrycznej poszukuję kompletnego bezprzewodowego systemu sterowania inteligentnego budynkiem.Tzn.: sterowanie oświetleniem zewnętrznym i wewnętrznym,ogrzewaniem,roletami,wideodomofonem,m  onitoringiem,instalacją alarmową etc.
Założenie jest takie,że cały remont ma być wykonany tylko i wyłącznie w oparciu o polskich producentów i polskie produkty (oczywiście jeśli takie istnieją lub nie odstają zbytnio parametrami od zachodnich produktów)-taki mój lokalny patriotyzm.Chcę żeby pieniądze zostały w kraju.
W związku z tym czy ktoś z Państwa może podać mi listę producentów takich systemów?W necie cięzko coś konkretnego znaleźć,a wiekszość wątków tutaj to kłótnie dotyczące wyższości jednych nad drugimi i tego kto jest mądrzejszy.Szkoda na to czasu.
Chodzi mi tylko o polskie firmy a nie polskie przedstawicielstwa zachodnich przedsiębiorstw.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## coulignon

http://www.fhome.pl/pl/fhome-index.html

----------


## baltazarrr

Dziękuję za informację. Ja znalazłem tylko firmę Ceuron i Fibar. Czy istnieją jeszcze inni polscy producenci?Zależy mi na jak najszerszym rozeznaniu na rynku.

----------


## Sztywniak

jeszcze :
Ceuron
Grenton
Zamel

----------


## Andrzey_

> Grenton


Ciekawe, szczególnie że ma moduły z-wave. Ciekawe jak się prezentują w porównaniu do tych od Fibaro.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Ciekawe, szczególnie że ma moduły z-wave. Ciekawe jak się prezentują w porównaniu do tych od Fibaro.


z Fibarowskimi to chyba tylko Qubino może próbować powalczyć, jeżeli chodzi o Z-wave.
Ciekawsza jest zapowiedź modułów na Bluetooth z MESH. To będzie dopiero hit.

----------


## ochrona-warszawa

Satel też ma rozwiązania inteligentnego domu: http://www.satel.pl/pl/product/667/

Michał

----------


## baltazarrr

jak na tą chwilę wysłałem zapytania ofertowe do wymienionych producentów i raczyło odpowiedzieć tylko fibaro i ceuron...pierwszy ,że owszem jak najbardziej i ktoś wkrótce się ze mną skontaktuje w celu ustalenia szczegółów, a drugi że jest tylko producentem i mogę liczyć na wsparcie przez telefon...reszta albo to olała,albo mój mail trafił do spamu,albo nie ten target-a może za mało mam cierpliwości  :smile: być może mają nieaktualne dane teleadresowe na swoich stronach i należy szukać gdzie indziej kontaktu.Co do satela,myslałem,że to tylko alarmy..ale sprawdzę.dziekuję za podpowiedzi.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Co do satela,myslałem,że to tylko alarmy..ale sprawdzę.dziekuję za podpowiedzi.


Sprawdź sobie "responsywność" Satela, bo może Ci przeszkadzać. Np. zobacz na wideo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm1LkSkcFqs jak dla mnie to strasznie opóźniona reakcja interfejsu. W zasadzie to taka przypadłość Satela, nawet manipulator tradycyjny działa mi wolniej jak w Paradoxie. Oczywiście, może to nie stanowić dla Ciebie żadnej przeszkody.

----------


## baltazarrr

Dzięki za info.No właśnie chciałem popytać użytkowników takich systemów jak znajdują je u siebie.Na co zwracać uwagę u poszczególnych producentów,jakie są wady,ciekawe rozwiązania itp?Bałem się tylko,że przyjedzie "pan od knx" i będzie po dyskusji jak w innych wątkach, a ja będę się musiał schować za szafę ze wstydu iż wspomniane rozwiązanie mnie nie interesuje  :smile:  Gdyby jednak ktoś chciał się podzielić doświadczeniami to zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## kasprzyk

Nie rozważasz innej opcji niż system bezprzewodowy ?
pzdr

----------


## baltazarrr

Może i bym rozważał-ale jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi to chodzi o pieniądze :smile:  No i system bezprzewodowy ma tą zaletę,że mogę go rozbudowywać stopniowo wraz z postępem remontu i przede wszystkim mogę robić to sam.Funkcje jakie oferuja w zupełności spełniają moje potrzeby..może chciałoby się coś tam jeszcze...no ale Lambo też bym chciał mieć  :smile:

----------


## kasprzyk

Przy obecnej sytuacji - kapitalny remont, całkowita wymiana instalacji elektrycznej i Twoich założeniach z pierwszego postu - nie zaproponowałbym nigdy systemu bezprzewodowego, oczywiście to Twój wybór, oby wszystko poszło pomyślnie.
Ja mam pytanie dla praktyków, instalatorów - cały czas mowa o dowolnej rozbudowie systemu bezprzewodowego. Jak przygotowujecie instalację, żeby później nie było kłopotów z montażem podzespołów i nie trzeba będzie rozkuwać obecnej instalacji - czy wszędzie stosujecie głębokie puszki z kieszenią ?
Np. czujki temperatury -sensor wystawiacie w innej puszce niż ta w której jest elektronika - jak to rozwiązujecie ?
Czy informujecie klientów, przeprowadzacie instruktaż jak mają wykonać instalację elektryczną, żeby później była możliwość "upchania" pastylek wraz z listwami/kostkami połączeniowymi ?
Pzdr

----------


## El*ontro

> Ja mam pytanie dla praktyków, instalatorów - cały czas mowa o dowolnej rozbudowie systemu bezprzewodowego. Jak przygotowujecie instalację, żeby później nie było kłopotów z montażem podzespołów i nie trzeba będzie rozkuwać obecnej instalacji - czy wszędzie stosujecie głębokie puszki z kieszenią ?
> Np. czujki temperatury -sensor wystawiacie w innej puszce niż ta w której jest elektronika - jak to rozwiązujecie ?
> Czy informujecie klientów, przeprowadzacie instruktaż jak mają wykonać instalację elektryczną, żeby później była możliwość "upchania" pastylek wraz z listwami/kostkami połączeniowymi ?
> Pzdr


Ja instalację bezprzewodową uważam za ostateczność i nie stosował bym do sterowania wszystkim w domu. Oczywiście do samych rolet, albo ogrzewania może być. Jednak zawsze jest to dla mnie rozwiązanie gorsze.
Natomiast możliwość montażu elementów w wykończonym domu lub nieograniczone możliwości rozbudowy można traktować jedynie jako hasło reklamowe. Instalacja musi być przygotowana pod system bezprzewodowy. Puszki kieszeniowe załatwiają w jakimś stopniu sprawę,  ale trzeba pamiętać,  że ich pojemność jest ograniczona. Czujniki temperatury lepiej montować całkowicie poza puszkami, bo elementy wykonawcze będą się nagrzewać.
Do tego dochodzi doprowadzenie przewodu neutralnego do każdej puszki.
A na sam koniec po przeanalizowaniu kosztów wykonania okablowania, modułów bezprzewodowych, nie mówiąc już o późniejszym serwisie, dochodzimy do wniosku, że instalacja przewodowa jest jednak tańsza.

----------


## Sztywniak

Wspomniane puszki i termostaty nie są aż takim problemem jak to, że jak gdzieś nie ma prądu, to się go bezprzewodowo nie pociągnie  :wink:

----------


## baltazarrr

Niby się zgadza.Ale z mojego domu z oryginału zostaną mury-a i to nie wszystkie.Prace prowadzę z tego co zaoszczędzę więc dla mnie jest różnica miedzy powiedzmy 4 tys. za kilka podstawowych elementów bezprzewodowych niż np.12 000 za tą samą funkcjonalność przewodową,gdzie musi być jeszcze fachowiec,a z tymi też różnie bywa...a tu jeszcze czekają łazienki,kanalizacja,ocieplenie itd..
A co jak nie ma prądu? No jak nie ma prądu to chyba żadna instalacja nie działa-przewodowa,czy bez  :smile: 
Ja nie oczekuję pełnego IB..wystarczy mi jak podniosę komfort użytkowania budynku.Zawsze to lepiej niż zupełnie bez niczego.Złotych kurków w kranach też nie będę miał i dam radę z tym żyć  :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Prace prowadzę z tego co zaoszczędzę więc dla mnie jest różnica miedzy powiedzmy 4 tys. za kilka podstawowych elementów bezprzewodowych niż np.12 000 za tą samą funkcjonalność przewodową,gdzie musi być jeszcze fachowiec,a z tymi też różnie bywa...a tu jeszcze czekają łazienki,kanalizacja,ocieplenie itd..


W takim razie tu masz system tańszy od większości bezprzewodówek i z pewnością znacznie stabilniejszy. http://ampiosystem.pl/ ale fakt, fachowiec jest potrzebny. Według mnie w każdym systemie jest potrzebny jeśli nie jesteś elektrykiem lub elektronikiem, nawet jeśli producent twierdzi inaczej.



> A co jak nie ma prądu? No jak nie ma prądu to chyba żadna instalacja nie działa-przewodowa,czy bez :


To zależy. Żyjemy w czasach w których nie musimy być całkowicie uzależnieni od dostawcy prądu.

----------


## baltazarrr

Hmm.To może być ciekawa alternatywa..i polski producent..tyle,że z tego co wyczytałem na ich stronie to zaczynamy od 30 tyś...problem jest w tym,że najpierw trzeba je mieć,a robić po kawałku to w wypadku takiego rozwiązania trochę bez sensu..czyli wracam do punktu wyjścia.

----------


## iF-Jimi

baltazarrr tam jest napisane 30 tyś za przykładową kompletną, podstawową instalację w domu o pow. 150 m2. Co się na nią składa? Począwszy od przyłącza, projektu, poprzez rozdzielnię z kompletem zabezpieczeń nadprądowych, różnicowoprądowych, ograniczników przepięć, poprzez kable, trasy kablowe, pełną automatykę wszystkich obwodów świetlnych, roletowych, z wielostrefową regulacją temperatury, systemem alarmowym, podstawowymi panelami sensorowymi np. dwupolowymi w całym domu, ekranem dotykowym wbudowanym w ścianę w salonie, po zainstalowanie wszystkich gniazd i lamp. Nie licząc oczywiście kosztów samych opraw, źródeł światła i gniazd. To nie jest duża kwota uwierz mi  :smile:

----------


## Janjanek

Tanio i przewodowo http://hapcan.com dla mnie trochę mało funkcjonalne (zbajerowane). A co do innych systemów to proponuje zaglądnąć na http://inteldom.blogspot.co.uk/

----------


## baltazarrr

Zależy co dla kogo jest niedużo..Koszt wymiany elektryki powinien mi się zamknąć w 5-6 tyś..plus rozwiązanie bezprzewodowe na razie tylko dla parteru myslę,że podobnie.Istotnym czynnikiem jest dla mnie możliwość rozłożenia kosztów w czasie.Tyle,że to porównywanie teraz to wróżenie z fusów,rzeczywiste koszty obu rozwiązań będę znał po wycenach z jednej i drugiej strony.O ile się uda do tego doprowadzić bo na 8 maili z zapytaniem dostałem jak na razie dwie odpowiedzi.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Zależy co dla kogo jest niedużo..Koszt wymiany elektryki powinien mi się zamknąć w 5-6 tyś..plus rozwiązanie bezprzewodowe na razie tylko dla parteru myslę,że podobnie.Istotnym czynnikiem jest dla mnie możliwość rozłożenia kosztów w czasie.Tyle,że to porównywanie teraz to wróżenie z fusów,rzeczywiste koszty obu rozwiązań będę znał po wycenach z jednej i drugiej strony.O ile się uda do tego doprowadzić bo na 8 maili z zapytaniem dostałem jak na razie dwie odpowiedzi.


A nie myślałeś o taki rozwiązaniu, by wszystkie przewody od pkt. świetlnych, włączników, czujek itp. pociągnąć do rozdzielni i tam je łączyć? Pójdzie więcej kabla, jednak masz później większą swobodę. Wszystko robisz w rozdzielni. Dodatkowo, żeby mieć rezerwę to przynajmniej w części miejsc użyć przewodów 5cio żyłowych.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Zależy co dla kogo jest niedużo..Koszt wymiany elektryki powinien mi się zamknąć w 5-6 tyś...


Ale co w tym liczysz - stan surowy (instalacja rolet, elektryki, alarmu, ogrzewania, monitoringu)  czy z wykończeniem ? to jest cena i robocizny i materiału ?
Ile w takim razie chcesz przeznaczyć na automatykę tego domu ?, bo chyba jakimś założonym budżetem dysponujesz ?
Jeżeli chcesz zrobić wszystko "porządnie", mieć w domu instalację z prawdziwego zdarzenia - na teraźniejszym etapie musisz zaplanować każdy element instalacji, każdą funkcję jaką będziesz chciał w późniejszym czasie zrealizować - inaczej nic dobrego z tego nie wyjdzie.

----------


## CBot

Ceuron idealnie nadaje się do tego rozwiązania. Jest to nie tylko Polska firma. Nasze produkty są całkowicie produkowane w Polsce. Wykonane na polskiej technologii. Dzięki temu kupując produkt nie płaci Pan za licencji dla zagranicznego koncernu jak przy Z-Wave. 

Za cenę 5 tysięcy złotych (za sprzęt) można w Ceuronie zrobić naprawdę rozbudowany system.  A jest takie wsparcie techniczne przez infolinię że z powodzeniem można się pokusić o indywidualny montaż. 

Ceuron można montować "na raty". Np. na początku zamontować tylko moduły rolet (i sterować nimi albo z przełączników albo dokupić pilota do rolet).
Potem można dokupić sterownik i dokładać kolejne moduły poprzez wkładanie modułów pod już zainstalowane standardowe standardowe włączniki. 

Oczywiście Ceuron'em można również sterować ogrzewaniem. Można również na Ceuronie zbudować system alarmowy. 
Domem można oczywiście również sterować z dowolnego miejsca na świecie poprzez internet.

Jeżeli ma Pan dodatkowe pytania odnośnie systemu Ceuron to chętnie odpowiem.

----------


## baltazarrr

> Ale co w tym liczysz - stan surowy (instalacja rolet, elektryki, alarmu, ogrzewania, monitoringu)  czy z wykończeniem ? to jest cena i robocizny i materiału ?.


Mówię o samej instalacji elektrycznej.
A co do automatyki-nie mam żadnej wyceny na tą chwilę to i nie mam budżetu na automatykę.Dlatego skłaniam się ku rozwiązaniom bezprzewodowym,bo te mogę wprowadzać stopniowo i  jak mi będzie pasować.Wystarczy przy wymianie instalacji elektrycznej dać głębsze puszki i zaplanować miejsce na ekrany sterujące systemem.Nie trzeba wszystkiego przemyśleć na już,ani mieć gotówki na już.Czyli-zrobie sobie np.sceny swietlne,sterowanie godzinowe roletami a jak będzie przypływ gotówki dołoży się czujniki pogodowe i przeprogramuję system.Rozwiązania kablowe nie są tak elastyczne.
Myslałem nad ceuronem-mnie jest jednak potrzebny ktoś,z kim pochodzę po budynku i omówimy co można zrobić,co warto,a co jest zbędnym bajerem.Przez telefon tego niestety nie da się zrobić.

----------


## stkop

> Wystarczy przy wymianie instalacji elektrycznej dać głębsze puszki i zaplanować miejsce na ekrany sterujące systemem.


Przy tej okazji, chciałbym przypomnieć o tej ofercie: Czyli Multiwall od Simet... , koszty właściwie znikome... a możliwości wdrażania np. systemów radiowych na lata [jak nie na dekady].

----------


## El*ontro

Może pomyśl nad [email protected] firmy ABB. Fakt, że nie jest to polska firma (chociaż biorąc pod uwagę ilość zatrudnianych w Polsce osób i produkcję, to nie wypada tak źle). Instalację układasz normalnie, uzupełniając tylko o magistralę sterującą. Ewentualnie układasz wszystko w gwiazdę, ale to będzie w Twoim przypadku droższe i trochę trudniejsze do połączenia. Zaleta jest taka, że automatykę możesz zamontować później i nie będzie ona bardzo droga.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Myslałem nad ceuronem-mnie jest jednak potrzebny ktoś,z kim pochodzę po budynku i omówimy co można zrobić,co warto,a co jest zbędnym bajerem.Przez telefon tego niestety nie da się zrobić.


z jakiej miejscowości/regionu jesteś ?
Postawiłeś zbyt dużo warunków żeby Ci znaleźć system tj. polski/bezprzewodowy/tani
Gdybyś zrezygnował z warunku że system ma być polski to jest kilka fajnych i tanich rozwiązań opartych o z-wave.
Centrale od najdroższych: Fibaro HC2 (2500PLN)  Vera Edge (850PLN) lub Vera 3 lite(640PLN) lub Jeedom (400PLN) lub domoticz (400PLN)
LUB 
kupujesz sticka USB Z-wave (200PLN) i wpinasz do kompa z Windows lub Mac Mini
Dokupujesz licencję oprogramowania np wyśmienite Indygo(najdroższa wypasiona wersja 200$)
Możliwości jest sporo.

Moduły Z-wave także możesz wybrać różne:
najbardziej wypasione Fibaro i Qubino (250PLN) , inne np z www.z-wave.pl (170PLN)

Oprócz Fibaro jest jeszcze kilkanaście firm w Polsce, które oferują ID oparte o Z-wave.
Proponuje wziąć to pod uwagę.

----------


## El*ontro

> Mówię o samej instalacji elektrycznej.
> A co do automatyki-nie mam żadnej wyceny na tą chwilę to i nie mam budżetu na automatykę.Dlatego skłaniam się ku rozwiązaniom bezprzewodowym,bo te mogę wprowadzać stopniowo i  jak mi będzie pasować.Wystarczy przy wymianie instalacji elektrycznej dać głębsze puszki i zaplanować miejsce na ekrany sterujące systemem.


Uwierz mi, że to nie jest takie proste. Poza tym "ekrany sterujące systemem" to tak naprawdę bajer, który może być zrealizowany na tablecie. System musi być tak zrobiony, żeby obsługiwać go w prosty sposób, a nie za pomocą ekranów sterujących.





> Nie trzeba wszystkiego przemyśleć na już,ani mieć gotówki na już.Czyli-zrobie sobie np.sceny swietlne,sterowanie godzinowe roletami a jak będzie przypływ gotówki dołoży się czujniki pogodowe i przeprogramuję system.Rozwiązania kablowe nie są tak elastyczne.


Przemyśleć trzeba zawsze całą instalację. Jeżeli dobrze przygotujesz okablowanie, to instalacji nie będzie wcale mniej elastyczna niż bezprzewodowa. Poza tym do sen świetlnych potrzebujesz i tak praktycznie kompletną instalację.




> Myslałem nad ceuronem-mnie jest jednak potrzebny ktoś,z kim pochodzę po budynku i omówimy co można zrobić,co warto,a co jest zbędnym bajerem.Przez telefon tego niestety nie da się zrobić.


Czyli może jednak zwróć się do jakieś firmy w sprawie tej instalacji. Chciałbyś zrobić wszystko sam (bo taniej), ale najlepiej, żeby ktoś pomógł. Tak dobrze to chyba się nie uda.

----------


## homelogic

A ja powiem tak - bajer bajerem i zabawka zabawką, ale przy dłuższej perspektywie najistotniejsze staje się zaufanie. Z-wave jest świetnym bajerem i zabawką, ale jak dochodzi co do czego to nagle okazuje się że po pół roku połowa systemu jest odpięta. Bo się kilka razy brama garażowa sama otworzyła w środku nocy i nikt nie wie dlaczego, bo się ogród podlewał cały weekend, bo sobie czujka zalania zamknęła zawór od wody gdy stałem namydlony pod prysznicem, bo alarm zwariował itp. itd.... Owszem, taki system bawiąc - uczy, ale po kilku latach jak policzymy nakłady czasowe i finansowe to nagle gdzieś z tyłu głowy zacznie się odzywać cichutki głosik mówiący "ale dałem dupy że nie dałem tych kabelków...". 

Może trochę teraz zapachnie dendrytusem, ale jeżeli nie stać mnie na położenie taniej przewodówki pokroju ampio to tak naprawdę nie stać mnie na inteligentny dom. Sorry. Life is brutal.

----------


## El*ontro

> Oczywiście Ceuron'em można również sterować ogrzewaniem.


Jaki sposób regulacji został zastosowany w termostatach? Rozumiem, że bez problemu można zrealizować sterowanie PWM, żeby uzyskać dużą dokładność? A co z bezwładnością elementu grzewczego? Można to uwzględnić w termostacie?




> Można również na Ceuronie zbudować system alarmowy.


Jaki stopień zabezpieczenia wg normy EN50131 posiada taki alarm?

----------


## dendrytus

Ale o co wam chodzi? :WTF: 
Gość chce



> W związku z  planowaną całkowitą wymianą instalacji elektrycznej *poszukuję  kompletnego bezprzewodowego systemu* sterowania inteligentnego  budynkiem.Tzn.: sterowanie oświetleniem zewnętrznym i  wewnętrznym,ogrzewaniem,roletami,wideodomofonem,m  onitoringiem,instalacją  alarmową etc.
> Założenie jest takie,że cały* remont ma być wykonany tylko i wyłącznie w  oparciu o polskich producentów i polskie produkty* (oczywiście jeśli  takie istnieją lub nie odstają zbytnio parametrami od zachodnich  produktów)-taki mój lokalny patriotyzm.*Chcę żeby pieniądze zostały w  kraju.*


Po ch*j namawiacie go na przewodowy system. 
Gość ma wiedzę, więc nie za bardzo wiem co chcecie sobie lub jemu udowodnić.
Tym bardziej, że



> W necie cięzko coś konkretnego znaleźć,a* wiekszość  wątków tutaj to kłótnie dotyczące wyższości jednych nad drugimi i tego  kto jest mądrzejszy.Szkoda na to czasu.*


Gość wie co chce i już wszystko sobie obmyślił. O co wam chodzi?




> Bałem się tylko,że przyjedzie "pan od knx" i będzie po dyskusji jak w  innych wątkach, a ja będę się musiał schować za szafę ze wstydu iż  wspomniane rozwiązanie mnie nie interesuje


Przepraszam, że się w końcu zjawiłem w tym wątku, ale zachowanie niektórych kolegów jest żenujące, a nawet żałosne.

----------


## El*ontro

> Ale o co wam chodzi?
> Gość chce
> 
> Po ch*j namawiacie go na przewodowy system. 
> Gość ma wiedzę, więc nie za bardzo wiem co chcecie sobie lub jemu udowodnić.
> Tym bardziej, że
> 
> Gość wie co chce i już wszystko sobie obmyślił. O co wam chodzi?
> 
> ...


W końcu jakiś głos rozsądku  :smile:

----------


## homelogic

No dobra, skoro bezprzewodówka to jaka? Bo poza z-wave nie ma tak naprawdę alternatywy przy podanych założeniach narodowych i nie zmienia to mojej opinii którą wyraziłem w poprzednim poście. Ceurona nie znam, więc pomijam milczeniem - nigdy nie polecę nikomu systemu którego sam nie przetestowałem lub nie przetestowali go wybrani koledzy z branży. F&Home - nowa wersja wygląda i zapowiada się fajnie, ale system jest dopiero w powijakach i też nieprzetestowany. Zamel? Tym to dopiero brakuje podstawowych rzeczy... 

Jeszcze jakby pominąć wątek narodowy to można znaleźć całkiem tanie bezprzewodówki w głupim conradzie. Ale jak trzymamy się kurczowo polskości to w przewodówkach kotłuje się największa masa lokalnej i jednocześnie udanej myśli technicznej.

----------


## Sztywniak

ejjj no, dajcie mu szansę. Wydał kilkaset tysięcy na dom, kolejne kilkaset tysięcy wyda na wykończenie.
dendrytus : jak wykańczasz dom i masz do czynienia z banda debili, to sam stwierdzasz, że sam zrobisz lepiej ale dla pewności pytasz na forum.
 jak ktoś buduje/ wykańcza chatę to ma tyle na łbie, że procesory nie wyrabiają. Najgorsze jest to, że w każdej dziedzinie wykańczania domu trzeba szukać dobrych fachowców i jest z tym ogromny problem.
Postarajmy się żeby ID było wyjątkiem od niechlubnej reguły.
Nie każdy jest krezusem ale fajnie że kolega zainteresował się ID i chce go mieć. Dobrze jest zacząć od czegokolwiek. Może jutro wygra w Lotto i kupi KNX.

----------


## baltazarrr

Panu od knx zwracam honor.Naprawdę nie spodziewałem się takiej reakcji  :smile:  Cieszę się,że wracamy do głównego tematu. Ja *rozumiem*,że system przewodowy jest lepszy,bardziej stabilny itp.Ale gdyby koledzy doczytali- nie stać mnie i tu się temat zamyka.Chciałbym mieć nowe labo ale miał nie będę więc jestem zadowolony z mojej madzi.reszty argumentów przytaczać nie ma sensu po raz kolejny.
Takich osób jak ja jest pewnie dużo a każdy temat kończy sie w ten sam sposób-bo knx to najlepsze rozwiązanie wiec daj spokój z bezprzewodówką...w ten sposób można zamknąć każdą dyskusję nt. jakiegokolwiek sprzętu bo w każdej dziedzinie jest jakiś lider.
Dajmy może szansę tym co mają takie rozwiązania się wypowiedzieć choć w jednym wątku..w końcu ktoś je kupuje i z nich korzysta.Bo na tą chwilę takich wypowiedzi brak,a te byłyby najcenniejsze.

----------


## baltazarrr

> z jakiej miejscowości/regionu jesteś ?
> Postawiłeś zbyt dużo warunków żeby Ci znaleźć system tj. polski/bezprzewodowy/tani


Z okolic Zawiercia.
Z tym tanim chodzi mi raczej o to,że mogę koszty rozłożyć w czasie.Czyli np.centralka+ kilka modułów,a potem zaś coś i tak dalej...
Zdaję sobie sprawę,że polskie rozwiązanie będzie droższe niż chińskie,ale też i jakość lepsza.
A poza tym od początku remontu pilnuję tej "polskości",chyba,że jakościowo coś bardzo odstaje,bądź jakiegoś produktu nie ma.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Z okolic Zawiercia.
> Z tym tanim chodzi mi raczej o to,że mogę koszty rozłożyć w czasie.Czyli np.centralka+ kilka modułów,a potem zaś coś i tak dalej...
> Zdaję sobie sprawę,że polskie rozwiązanie będzie droższe niż chińskie,ale też i jakość lepsza.
> A poza tym od początku remontu pilnuję tej "polskości",chyba,że jakościowo coś bardzo odstaje,bądź jakiegoś produktu nie ma.


bardzo fajnie bezprzewodówkę ma też rozwiązaną delta-dore, budujesz "wyspy" funkcjonalne tj ogrzewanie, oświetlenie itd..

----------


## dendrytus

> bardzo fajnie bezprzewodówkę ma też *rozwiązaną delta-dore*, budujesz "wyspy" funkcjonalne tj ogrzewanie, oświetlenie itd..


A od kiedy to delta-dore spełnia ten warunek:



> Założenie jest takie,że cały remont ma być w*ykonany tylko i wyłącznie w  oparciu o polskich producentów i polskie produkty* (oczywiście jeśli  takie istnieją lub nie odstają zbytnio parametrami od zachodnich  produktów)-taki mój lokalny patriotyzm.Chcę żeby pieniądze zostały w  kraju
> ..................................................  ...................
> *Chodzi mi tylko o polskie firmy a nie polskie przedstawicielstwa zachodnich przedsiębiorstw.*
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


O co ci chodzi *Sztywniak* :WTF:

----------


## Sztywniak

> O co ci chodzi *Sztywniak*


A znasz polski system bezprzewodowy , który mógłbyś polecić ?  :wink: 
Delta dore to produkt zaprzyjaźnionego narodu francuskiego.  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Delta dore to produkt zaprzyjaźnionego narodu francuskiego.


Osobiście nie kupuję i nie polecam samochodów na F: Ford, Fiat, francuskie. I dokładnie mam takie samo zdanie o ich wynalazkach i technologiach.
Już sam fakt, że pochodzi z Francji przekreśla go w moich oczach, a dodatkowo jest koszmarnie drogi jak na przestarzały bezprzewodowy system.
Wolałbym polecić z-wave niż delta-dore.
A co do francuzów to radze porozmawiać z instalatorami, jak to Francuzi spierd*lili jakość osprzętu Berkera, od kiedy przejęli go od Niemców.
O francuskich systemach nasłuchałem się już wystarczająco i o terminowości dostaw również.
Znam kogoś kto RAZ montował ich system i powiedział, że nie ma takich pieniędzy, aby zrobił to po raz drugi. Pomijając słabe działanie, to obsuwa 6 miesięcy w dostawie z Francji. Sprawa oparłaby się o sąd za niedotrzymanie terminów, gdyby nie fakt, że to inwestor wpadł na pomysł świetnego systemu z Francji, a znajomy stwierdził, że może się tego podjąć, bo zawsze to coś nowego.

Ps.
Mój znajomy określił terminowość francuzów tak: na drugi raz wyśle bezdomnego, alkoholika z taczkami na pieszo do Francji, a on wróci z towarem w ciągu góra 3 mies.

----------


## CBot

> Jaki sposób regulacji został zastosowany w termostatach? Rozumiem, że bez problemu można zrealizować sterowanie PWM, żeby uzyskać dużą dokładność? A co z bezwładnością elementu grzewczego? Można to uwzględnić w termostacie?


Podstawowy termostat w sterownikach Ceuron działa tak jak standardowe termostaty zewnętrzne. Tzn. załącza ogrzewanie przy spadku temperatury poniżej zadanego poziomu i wyłącza przy wzroście powyżej z histerezą 0,2 °C. Co daje dokładność utrzymywanej temperatury +-0,2 °C. Większość zewnętrznych termostatów ma +-0,5°C.
Są dwa poziomy temperatury, które mogą się zmieniać w zależności od godziny i dnia tygodnia. 
Termostat nie musi wprost sterować grzejnikiem. Można działanie uzależnić np. od otwarcia/ zamknięcia drzwi balkonowych. 
Taki termostat zaspokaja potrzeby zdecydowanej większości klientów i wprowadzanie bardziej rozbudowanego tylko utrudniałoby konfigurację i zniechęcało do instalacji. Jednak, jeżeli ktoś ma bardzo określone potrzeby (np. sterowanie z dokładnością do 0,1 °C) to zawsze można dowolny algorytm stworzyć w programie użytkownika. Ze sterowaniem PWM i z dowolną histerezą. 





> Jaki stopień zabezpieczenia wg normy EN50131 posiada taki alarm?


Ceuron celowo nie podaje stopienia zabezpieczenia wg normy EN50131, aby nie wchodzić w paradę firmom, których alarmy są specjalnością. Po prostu konkurowanie z wyspecjalizowanymi firmami mija się z celem. 
Centralka alarmowa w systemie Ceuron jest tylko dodatkową funkcją systemu automatyki budynkowej. Celem tego alarmu nie jest zabezpieczanie banku ani firmowego archiwum, ale do zabezpieczenia domu całkowicie wystarczy.

I tak jak uprzednio dla większości klientów jest to wystarczające a jak ktoś chce mieć wyższy poziom zabezpieczeń to albo w programie użytkowym konfiguruję sobie dowolną plątaninę pułapek albo kupuje zewnętrzny certyfikowany system alarmowy od firm trzecich, którym również życzymy dobrej prosperity.

----------


## dendrytus

> Podstawowy termostat w sterownikach Ceuron działa tak jak standardowe termostaty zewnętrzne. Tzn. załącza ogrzewanie przy spadku temperatury poniżej zadanego poziomu i wyłącza przy wzroście powyżej z histerezą 0,2 °C. Co daje dokładność utrzymywanej temperatury +-0,2 °C. Większość zewnętrznych termostatów ma +-0,5°C.


A później tworzone są brednie, że dany system przynosi oszczędności na ogrzewaniu.

----------


## homelogic

> Już sam fakt, że pochodzi z Francji przekreśla go w moich oczach, a dodatkowo jest koszmarnie drogi jak na przestarzały bezprzewodowy system.
> Wolałbym polecić z-wave niż delta-dore.


Zainstalowałeś komuś kiedykolwiek z-wave?

----------


## Sztywniak

*dendrytus* Ja się nie kieruje uprzedzeniami, a wiele rozwiązań w delta-dore uważam za wygodne.
Mają sterowanie ogrzewaniem podłogowym z czym u innych jest problem.
Jest to opcja, którą można rozważyć.
We wtorek zaczyna się CES, może zobaczymy coś nowego.

----------


## homelogic

Funkcjonalności DD są proste, raczej nie na ten wątek bo chociażby nie ma obsługi kamer. Główną zaletą tego systemu jest przede wszystkim niezawodność i 5 lat gwarancji producenta. 

Miałem wielokrotnie okazję instalować i z-wave i DD i nie wiem skąd dendrytus wyssałeś te swoje dziwne opinie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Zainstalowałeś komuś kiedykolwiek z-wave?


Nie. I nie instalowałem też delta-dore.
Ale 300 firm w z-wave, to nie to co jedna, która stoi w miejscu.

----------


## homelogic

> Nie. I nie instalowałem też delta-dore.
> Ale 300 firm w z-wave, to nie to co jedna, która stoi w miejscu.


Jak nie instalowałeś to nie masz wiedzy aby wyrobić sobie zawodową opinię. Możesz co najwyżej spekulować i plotkować, czyli robić to co często wytykasz innym, nazywając ich przy okazji "ignorantami i nieukami". 

Tak się składa że DD idzie ostro do przodu. 2015 będzie rokiem wysypu nowych produktów, w tym centralki obsługującej protokoły DD+z-wave+BLE+KNX, nie mówiąc już o całym kalejdoskopie bezprzewodowych liczników mediów przygotowywanych pod kątem nowych dyrektyw UE. W z-wave z kolei jedyną naprawdę innowacyjną firmą jest Fibaro. Reszta firm weszła bo nie chciało im się robić własnego protokołu tylko kupili co jest najtańsze na rynku aby to zmodyfikowac pod własne potrzeby. Przykładem jest Danfoss czy Fakro. Fakro jest nawet jednym z kilku pryncypialnych członków z-wave, co zakrawa na żart i pokazuje jak naprawdę producenci traktują ten protokół.

P.S - z innych ciekawostek - na teraz jedną z najciekawszych centralek o największych możliwościach jeżeli chodzi o z-wave jest produkt... francuski.

P.S.2 - naprawdę liczący się producenci szukający gotowców wybierają zigbee czy enocean jako bazę pod swoje produkty (np. philips ze swoim hue).

----------


## El*ontro

> Podstawowy termostat w sterownikach Ceuron działa tak jak standardowe termostaty zewnętrzne. Tzn. załącza ogrzewanie przy spadku temperatury poniżej zadanego poziomu i wyłącza przy wzroście powyżej z histerezą 0,2 °C. Co daje dokładność utrzymywanej temperatury +-0,2 °C. Większość zewnętrznych termostatów ma +-0,5°C.
> Są dwa poziomy temperatury, które mogą się zmieniać w zależności od godziny i dnia tygodnia. 
> Termostat nie musi wprost sterować grzejnikiem. Można działanie uzależnić np. od otwarcia/ zamknięcia drzwi balkonowych. 
> Taki termostat zaspokaja potrzeby zdecydowanej większości klientów i wprowadzanie bardziej rozbudowanego tylko utrudniałoby konfigurację i zniechęcało do instalacji. Jednak, jeżeli ktoś ma bardzo określone potrzeby (np. sterowanie z dokładnością do 0,1 °C) to zawsze można dowolny algorytm stworzyć w programie użytkownika. Ze sterowaniem PWM i z dowolną histerezą.


Jeżeli ustawimy temperaturę 20 st. C, a termostat załączy ogrzewanie, gdy temperatura do 19,8st. C to nie oznacza, że jest ona utrzymywana z dokładnością do 0,2st. C. Temperatura będzie nadal spadała zależnie od bezwładności elementu grzewczego. Wyłączając temperaturę przy 20,2 st. C też nie kończymy grzania, bo element grzewczy musi oddać ciepło.




> Ceuron celowo nie podaje stopienia zabezpieczenia wg normy EN50131, aby nie wchodzić w paradę firmom, których alarmy są specjalnością. Po prostu konkurowanie z wyspecjalizowanymi firmami mija się z celem. 
> Centralka alarmowa w systemie Ceuron jest tylko dodatkową funkcją systemu automatyki budynkowej. Celem tego alarmu nie jest zabezpieczanie banku ani firmowego archiwum, ale do zabezpieczenia domu całkowicie wystarczy.


Norma EN50131 określa cztery poziomy zabezpieczeń. Więc alarm do domów i mieszkań powinien spełniać przynajmniej pierwszy stopień. Bardzo nieładnie jest mówić ludziom, że mają alarm, jeżeli tak na prawdę jest wykrywanie ruchu i otwarcia okna. To jeszcze nie jest system, który zabezpieczy dom przed złodziejem.




> I tak jak uprzednio dla większości klientów jest to wystarczające a jak ktoś chce mieć wyższy poziom zabezpieczeń to albo w programie użytkowym konfiguruję sobie dowolną plątaninę pułapek albo kupuje zewnętrzny certyfikowany system alarmowy od firm trzecich, którym również życzymy dobrej prosperity.


Większość klientów nie wie, że powinno być to inaczej zrobione.

----------


## CBot

> Jeżeli ustawimy temperaturę 20 st. C, a termostat załączy ogrzewanie, gdy temperatura do 19,8st. C to nie oznacza, że jest ona utrzymywana z dokładnością do 0,2st. C. Temperatura będzie nadal spadała zależnie od bezwładności elementu grzewczego. Wyłączając temperaturę przy 20,2 st. C też nie kończymy grzania, bo element grzewczy musi oddać ciepło.


Histereza jest 0,2°C a dokładność +-0,2°C czyli i tak przyjąłem przekroczenie histerezy o 0,1°C w każdą stronę. 

Możliwość większego przekroczenia zadanej temperatury występuje tylko przy ogrzewaniu charakteryzującym się dużą bezwładnością jak ogrzewanie podłogowe. W przypadku ogrzewania kaloryferami czy nadmuchem powietrza dokładność jest w przybliżeniu równa do +-0.2 °C, ponieważ grzejnik nagrzewa się w czasie pojedynczych minut. W normalnie ocieplonym domu w tym czasie nie ma szans żeby temperatura spadła o więcej niż 0,1 °C nawet przy dużym mrozie na dworze. 

A jeżeli ktoś ma ogrzewanie podłogowe i chce uwzględnić bezwładność podłogi to również może to zrobić to w systemie Ceuron tylko nie za pomocą termostatu będącego widżetem ekranowym tylko poprzez algorytm użytkownika.

----------


## El*ontro

> Histereza jest 0,2°C a dokładność +-0,2°C czyli i tak przyjąłem przekroczenie histerezy o 0,1°C w każdą stronę. 
> 
> Możliwość większego przekroczenia zadanej temperatury występuje tylko przy ogrzewaniu charakteryzującym się dużą bezwładnością jak ogrzewanie podłogowe. W przypadku ogrzewania kaloryferami czy nadmuchem powietrza dokładność jest w przybliżeniu równa do +-0.2 °C, ponieważ grzejnik nagrzewa się w czasie pojedynczych minut. W normalnie ocieplonym domu w tym czasie nie ma szans żeby temperatura spadła o więcej niż 0,1 °C nawet przy dużym mrozie na dworze. 
> 
> A jeżeli ktoś ma ogrzewanie podłogowe i chce uwzględnić bezwładność podłogi to również może to zrobić to w systemie Ceuron tylko nie za pomocą termostatu będącego widżetem ekranowym tylko poprzez algorytm użytkownika.


Ależ to proste. Firma Siemens ma całą serię różnych regulatorów zarówno pracujących w systemie KNX, jak i autonomiczne. Zainwestowali w to ogromne pieniądze, zatrudnili ludzi, teraz sprzedają to na małe inwestycje typu domy jednorodzinne, jak również do biurowców, hoteli itp. Takich firm jest jeszcze co najmniej kilka. 
A tu okazuje się, że wystarczy dwupunktowe sterowanie temperaturą, żeby uzyskać dokładność 0,1 st. C.  :rotfl:

----------


## CBot

> Ależ to proste. Firma Siemens ma całą serię różnych regulatorów zarówno pracujących w systemie KNX, jak i autonomiczne. Zainwestowali w to ogromne pieniądze, zatrudnili ludzi, teraz sprzedają to na małe inwestycje typu domy jednorodzinne, jak również do biurowców, hoteli itp. Takich firm jest jeszcze co najmniej kilka. 
> A tu okazuje się, że wystarczy dwupunktowe sterowanie temperaturą, żeby uzyskać dokładność 0,1 st. C.


Napisałem o dokładności +-0,2 stopnie przy ogrzewaniu o niskiej bezwładności takim jak np. kaloryfery.  Nic nie wspominałem o dokładności 0,1 stopnia.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak nie instalowałeś to nie masz wiedzy aby  wyrobić sobie zawodową opinię. Możesz co najwyżej spekulować i  plotkować, czyli robić to co często wytykasz innym, nazywając ich przy  okazji "ignorantami i nieukami".


Dlatego nie polecam systemów bezprzewodowych.
Nigdy mnie nie interesowały, a te których używam, bo czasami muszę, były dodatkiem do reszty i działały bezbłędnie nawet w centrum Warszawy, gdzie włączenie alarmu w samochodzie jest problemem.
Jeśli będę się bawił w bezprzewodówkę, to będzie to eNet Giry albo enocean




> Mają sterowanie ogrzewaniem podłogowym z czym u innych jest problem.


O ile wiem mają sterownik do podłogówki, ale tylko do elektrycznej, a ona ma mniejszą bezwładność cieplną i dlatego najprawdopodobniej nie będzie działać z wodną, która w Polsce jest najpopularniejsza.




> A jeżeli ktoś ma ogrzewanie podłogowe i chce uwzględnić bezwładność podłogi to również może to zrobić to w systemie Ceuron tylko nie za *pomocą termostatu będącego widżetem ekranowym tylko poprzez algorytm użytkownika*.


Czyli nie jest w stanie.

----------


## El*ontro

> Napisałem o dokładności +-0,2 stopnie przy ogrzewaniu o niskiej bezwładności takim jak np. kaloryfery.  Nic nie wspominałem o dokładności 0,1 stopnia.


Ok, faktycznie się pomyliłem. 
Ale nie chodzi tu o różnicę między dokładnością 0,1 a 0,2 st., bo są to wartości tak samo mało prawdopodobne.

----------


## homelogic

> O ile wiem mają sterownik do podłogówki, ale tylko do elektrycznej, a ona ma mniejszą bezwładność cieplną i dlatego najprawdopodobniej nie będzie działać z wodną, która w Polsce jest najpopularniejsza. Czyli nie jest w stanie.


Dendrytus, zaczynasz mnie szokować brakami elementarnej wiedzy z zakresu algorytmów sterowania. Dla regulatora wsio rawno co jest do niego podpięte, tak naprawdę liczy się sygnał zwrotny z czujnika temperatury - tutaj wychodzą realne bezwładności układu. Oczywiście regulator musi mieć dobrane odpowiednie człony. W przypadku zwykłego regulatora DD jest to PI. Tak naprawdę osobny termostat dla podłogówek elektrycznych wynika z konieczności zastosowania ochrony cieplnej podłogi.

DD zaczynało od sterowania ogrzewaniem ponad 40 lat temu. Jeżeli o to chodzi to mają skubańce doświadczenie. Zresztą, od parunastu lat robią całą elektronikę do kotłów Vaillanta jako producent OEM.

----------


## dendrytus

> Dendrytus, zaczynasz mnie szokować brakami elementarnej wiedzy z zakresu algorytmów sterowania. *Dla regulatora wsio rawno co jest do niego podpięte*, tak naprawdę liczy się sygnał zwrotny z czujnika temperatury - tutaj wychodzą realne bezwładności układu. Oczywiście regulator musi mieć dobrane odpowiednie człony. W przypadku zwykłego regulatora DD jest to PI. Tak naprawdę osobny termostat dla podłogówek elektrycznych wynika z konieczności zastosowania ochrony cieplnej podłogi.


To powiedz mi dlaczego:
1. W regulatorach DD definiujesz z którego czujnika ma być pomiar czyli wbudowanego lub w zatopionego w podłodze? 
2. Skąd wiesz, że to nie wpływa na algorytm?
3. Wytłumacz mi też dlaczego w w DD definiujesz rodzaj ogrzewania czyli podajesz czy są to kaloryfery czy podłogówka? 
4. Skoro to tylko PI to po co wybór aż TRZECH parametrów JEDNOZNACZNIE OKREŚLAJĄCYCH rodzaj ogrzewania:
a) pomiar z czujnika wbudowanego i typ kaloryfer czyli kaloryfery
b) pomiar z czujnika wbudowanego i typ podłogówka czyli ogrzewanie wodne o dużej bezwładności
c) pomiar z czujnika w podłodze i podłogówka czyli ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne o małej bezwładności.

Konsekwencją stwierdzenia, że wystarczy algorytm PI opracowany 40 lat temu przez DD lub ten dostępny na wikipedii, będzie fakt, że takie firmy  jak DD czy theben to oszuści, a w firmach takich jak ABB, Gira, Jung czy Vaillant pracują idioci, którzy płacą dziesiątki tysięcy euro za coś, co jest powszechnie znane.
 Chociaż największym idiotą okazałby się Siemens, który wybudował laboratorium za dziesiątki, jeśli nie za steki tysięcy euro i który wydaje miliony na badania, skoro wystarczy zwykły prosty algorytm PI

----------


## Sztywniak

> Konsekwencją stwierdzenia, że wystarczy algorytm PI opracowany 40 lat temu przez DD lub ten dostępny na wikipedii, będzie fakt, że takie firmy  jak DD czy theben to oszuści, a w firmach takich jak ABB, Gira, Jung czy Vaillant pracują idioci, którzy płacą dziesiątki tysięcy euro za coś, co jest powszechnie znane.
>  Chociaż największym idiotą okazałby się Siemens, który wybudował laboratorium za dziesiątki, jeśli nie za steki tysięcy euro i który wydaje miliony na badania, skoro wystarczy zwykły prosty algorytm PI


<OT>
powodów może być więcej np robili to pod akcjonariat, marketing lub prezes miał ułańską fantazję.  :wink: 
tak naprawdę Siemens nie wybudował laboratorium za dziesiątki czy setki tysięcy (bo byłaby to szopa) i nie wydaje milionów na badania w zakresie ogrzewania. Gdzieś Ty to wyczytał?. Badania oczywiście prowadzi i ma ogromne sukcesy w zakresie regulacji i sterowania ale to nie chodzi o ogrzewanie. Coś źle przetłumaczyłeś. W głównej mierze chodzi o branże paliwowe, gazowe, energetyczne  (wydobycie, transport, przetwarzanie) gdzie są niekwestionowanym liderem. 
</OT>

a teraz pytanie : czym się różni algorytm PID strojony metodą Zieglera-Nicholsa z wikipedi, od algorytmu PID strojonego metodą Zieglera-Nicholsa ze sterownika Siemensa na platformie wiertniczej ?
Moim zdaniem niczym. Różni się tylko sprzęt na którym te algorytmy są uruchomione i całe know how. Nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie odpali tego na Raspberry Pi na platformie  :wink:  Wiadomo że chodzi o trwałość i niezawodność sprzętu, bezpieczeństwo , kompatybilność z pozostałymi systemami, wydajność i pewnie kilka rzeczy o których nie mamy pojęcia..
Mimo wszystko algorytmy są takie same jak kilkadziesiąt lat temu, tylko że teraz moc obliczeniowa komputerów, które stroją PID-a jest większa i pozwala na większą precyzję.
NIE TWIERDZĘ że wymienione przez Ciebie firmy to oszuści itd... ale uważam że opierają się właśnie na tych starych algorytmach, ewentualnie wprowadzając modyfikacje czy optymalizacje w strojeniu. Wiele praw i twierdzeń powstało tysiące lat temu (Egipt, Rzym,Grecja) i do dzisiaj z nich korzystamy, bo w wielu dziedzinach nie jesteśmy w stanie nic lepszego wymyślić.
Jeszcze taka ciekawostka : ciekawe dlaczego, mimo wydania milionów euro na budowę sterowania platformą czy rafinerią, to nadal musi tam siedzieć człowiek i ręcznie kontrolować i korygować nastawy. Oczywiście On nie narzeka, bo ma robotę ale mówi że nocna zmiana jest nużąca  :wink:

----------


## kroles

> To powiedz mi dlaczego:
> 1. W regulatorach DD definiujesz z którego czujnika ma być pomiar czyli wbudowanego lub w zatopionego w podłodze? 
> 2. Skąd wiesz, że to nie wpływa na algorytm?
> 3. Wytłumacz mi też dlaczego w w DD definiujesz rodzaj ogrzewania czyli podajesz czy są to kaloryfery czy podłogówka? 
> 4. Skoro to tylko PI to po co wybór aż TRZECH parametrów JEDNOZNACZNIE OKREŚLAJĄCYCH rodzaj ogrzewania:
> a) pomiar z czujnika wbudowanego i typ kaloryfer czyli kaloryfery
> b) pomiar z czujnika wbudowanego i typ podłogówka czyli ogrzewanie wodne o dużej bezwładności
> c) pomiar z czujnika w podłodze i podłogówka czyli ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne o małej bezwładności.


Nie znam tych produktów, ale pozgaduję:
a) wyłączony człon I (całkujący) sterownika, zostaje sterowanie proporcjonalne, 
b) włączony zarówno P jak I,
c) włączony PI z dodatkowym odcięciem zasilania przy przekroczeniu dopuszczalnej temperatury podłogi (zabezpieczenie przed przegrzaniem, nie stosowane przy podłogówce wodnej). 
Tak gdybając, wychodzi mi, że jednak może to być zwykły PI. 
Know-how może polegać na "uczeniu" układu, tzn. mierzeniu reakcji i drobnych zmianach strojenia, na implementacji trybu oszczędzania energii przy taryfach strefowych itp.
Przy okazji, w wersji c) nadal pewno jest używany czujnik wewnętrzny, inaczej byłaby regulacja temperatury podłogi a nie pomieszczenia.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Tak gdybając, wychodzi mi, że jednak może to być zwykły PI.


bo jest ... +



> Know-how może polegać na "uczeniu" układu, tzn. mierzeniu reakcji i drobnych zmianach strojenia, na implementacji trybu oszczędzania energii przy taryfach strefowych itp.


o to właśnie chodzi, bo prawa fizyki się nie zmieniają i wyciśnięto już prawie wszystko co było możliwe. Kolejne modyfikacje to już promile w kosztach.
Wszyscy stosują tą samą technologię tylko w zależności od marki i otoczenia inaczej kosztuje.
Ten sam silnik w Peugeocie i Jaguarze potrafi kosztować drożej/taniej o rząd wielkości.
Bateria w pilocie od luksusowego samochodu wymieniana w serwisie kosztuje 60 PLN + 60 PLN za wymianę. Dokładnie ta sama bateria, tego samego producenta, w sklepie kosztuje 3 PLN, wymiana polega na rozsunięciu obudowy, wyciągnięciu starej baterii i włożeniu nowej. I jak Ich nazwać dendrytusie ? Jednego z największych koncernów motoryzacyjnych na świecie, który Gire wciągnąłby do nosa jak kurz i nawet nie poczuł.
Przepraszam za OT.

----------


## homelogic

> To powiedz mi dlaczego:
> 1. W regulatorach DD definiujesz z którego czujnika ma być pomiar czyli wbudowanego lub w zatopionego w podłodze?


Nie znasz produktu. Nic nie definiuję. Albo kupuję moduł z wejściem dodatkowego czujnika podłogi albo nie. Do jednego lub drugiego modułu paruję bezprzewodowy czujnik temperatury z wyświetlaczem. 




> 2. Skąd wiesz, że to nie wpływa na algorytm?


Co to ma do rzeczy? Tak samo wpływa jak krzywa grzewcza na kotle.




> 3. Wytłumacz mi też dlaczego w w DD definiujesz rodzaj ogrzewania czyli podajesz czy są to kaloryfery czy podłogówka?


Od kiedy coś takiego definiujesz w DD? Ba, nawet Loxone o to nie pyta  :wink: 




> 4. Skoro to tylko PI to po co wybór aż TRZECH parametrów JEDNOZNACZNIE OKREŚLAJĄCYCH rodzaj ogrzewania:
> a) pomiar z czujnika wbudowanego i typ kaloryfer czyli kaloryfery
> b) pomiar z czujnika wbudowanego i typ podłogówka czyli ogrzewanie wodne o dużej bezwładności
> c) pomiar z czujnika w podłodze i podłogówka czyli ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne o małej bezwładności.


Skąd ty wyciągnąłes te informacje? W DD kupujesz klocki które montujesz, parujesz i działa.




> Konsekwencją stwierdzenia, że wystarczy algorytm PI opracowany 40 lat temu przez DD lub ten dostępny na wikipedii, będzie fakt, że takie firmy  jak DD czy theben to oszuści, a w firmach takich jak ABB, Gira, Jung czy Vaillant pracują idioci, którzy płacą dziesiątki tysięcy euro za coś, co jest I


Nie twierdzę że jest to najbardziej debeściarski regulator na świecie. Jedyne co jest zastanawiające to to, że 3/4 jak nie więcej systemów ID stosuje prosty regulator oparty o histerezę. Algorytm PI to przy tym high-tech future. Kolejnym krokiem jest regulacja oparta o logikę rozmytą (co z kolei robi Loxone).

----------


## Sztywniak

> Nie twierdzę że jest to najbardziej debeściarski regulator na świecie. Jedyne co jest zastanawiające to to, że 3/4 jak nie więcej systemów ID stosuje prosty regulator oparty o histerezę. Algorytm PI to przy tym high-tech future. Kolejnym krokiem jest regulacja oparta o logikę rozmytą (co z kolei robi Loxone).


przeceniasz producentów  :wink: 
ja bym prędzej powiedział że 3/4 producentów używa "regulatora" on/off  :wink: 
Branża ogrzewania ma jeszcze lepsze "potworki" tj termostaty mierzące temperaturę przy grzejniku. To jest dopiero mistrzostwo świata. To taka homeopatia w ogrzewaniu.
Jeszcze tylko dodam żeby być w głównym nurcie że producent tego potworka ma obroty 7 razy większe niż Gira. Czy On może się mylić ?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Tak Sztywniak ale te obroty to zapewne na innych produktach nie na "potworkach" o których wspomniałeś  :smile:  Te potworki uważam za wtopę firmy Danfoss.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Tak Sztywniak ale te obroty to zapewne na innych produktach nie na "potworkach" o których wspomniałeś  Te potworki uważam za wtopę firmy Danfoss.


idealnie rozpoznałeś, to co miałem na myśli. Ja nie chcę krytykować jakiegokolwiek producenta, bo może ja nie rozumiem Jego polityki i potrzeb Jego grupy docelowej.
Mimo wszystko ten co go mam na myśli, to właśnie na systemach ogrzewania głównie zarabia i jest wielokrotnie większy od Giry.
Ogromna korporacja, a błędy jak niedorozwinięty gówniarz.
Sorki że tak się uczepiłem Giry w porównaniach ale dla mnie ta firma, należy do liderów rynku. Jest naprawdę wyśmienita co nie znaczy że idealna lub posiadająca patent na całą wiedzę.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Kiedyś rozmawiałem z dystrybutorem i pytałem jak rozwiązują problem że czujnik temperatury jest w termostacie obok grzejnika. Powiedział że stosują specjalne algorytmy korygujące  :big lol:   Zapewne rozpoznają też czy są zakryte firanką lub czy tkwią za szafą  :smile:  Ale jak wiesz jest dużo producentów tego rozwiązania. Ja zainstalowałem sobie 6 lat temu w górnych pokojach na grzejnikach podobne rozwiązanie z Honeywella, tyle że bez komunikacji bezprzewodowej. Mają tę zaletę nad Danfossami że od tej pory nie wymieniałem jeszcze baterii, D wytrzymuje 1/4 tego okresu. Ale fakt faktem czuję różnicę temperatury pomiędzy jednym a drugim pokojem z tą samą nastawą.

----------


## homelogic

> przeceniasz producentów 
> Branża ogrzewania ma jeszcze lepsze "potworki" tj termostaty mierzące temperaturę przy grzejniku.





> Kiedyś rozmawiałem z dystrybutorem i pytałem jak rozwiązują problem że czujnik temperatury jest w termostacie obok grzejnika. Powiedział że stosują specjalne algorytmy korygujące   Zapewne rozpoznają też czy są zakryte firanką lub czy tkwią za szafą


W tej głowicy są dwa czujniki i na ich podstawie jest obliczany "wirtualny czujnik temperatury na środku pomieszczenia". Przynajmniej w teorii  :wink: 

W przypadku LivingConnect można zastosować zewnętrzny czujnik podpinany do głowicy. Jest to zalecane w instrukcji producenta w przypadku wnęk i szerokich parapetów. Czyli aż tacy głupi nie są. Potworkowatość rozwiązania dotyczy tylko z-wave, którego Danfoss przerobił pod siebie i resztę olał ciepłym moczem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Skąd ty wyciągnąłes te informacje? W DD kupujesz klocki które montujesz, parujesz i działa.


Jak to skąd? Od DD
http://www.deltadore.com/mediastore/23/9030_3_EN_original.pdf
http://www.deltadore.com/mediastore/23/5689_3_EN_original.pdf
http://www.manualslib.com/manual/752802/Delta-Dore-Minor-11.html#manual

Przy okazji wytłumacz mi jak to jest, że w super hiper wypisanym ID od DD wystarczy parowanie, a w profesjonalnej wersji sterowania ogrzewaniem od DD trzeba się tyle na klikać



> Jedyne co jest zastanawiające to to, że 3/4 jak nie więcej systemów ID  stosuje prosty regulator oparty o histerezę. Algorytm PI to przy tym  high-tech future.


To potwierdza tylko moją tezę, że większość systemów podaje NIESPRAWDZONE I WYSSANE Z PALCA dane na temat oszczędności jakie generują.




> Kolejnym krokiem jest regulacja oparta o logikę  rozmytą (co z kolei robi Loxone).


A tu przykład jak "proste inaczej" jest sterowanie ogrzewaniem
http://www.loxone.com/enuk/service/documentation/loxone-config/function-blocks/heating-curve.html

----------


## homelogic

> Jak to skąd? Od DD
> http://www.deltadore.com/mediastore/23/9030_3_EN_original.pdf
> http://www.deltadore.com/mediastore/23/5689_3_EN_original.pdf
> http://www.manualslib.com/manual/752802/Delta-Dore-Minor-11.html#manual
> 
> Przy okazji wytłumacz mi jak to jest, że w super hiper wypisanym ID od DD wystarczy parowanie, a w profesjonalnej wersji sterowania ogrzewaniem od DD trzeba się tyle na klikać


Wszystko zależy czego oczekujesz. Niektórzy chcą sami sterowac kotłem za pomocą krzywej grzewczej, dodatkowo sterować CWU i wszystko mieć na histerezie. Delta Dore robi bardzo dużo automatyki, od rzeczy prostych i autonomicznych po całe BMSy. Tutaj masz katalog:
http://pdf.archiexpo.fr/pdf/delta-do...437-32779.html

W przypadku prostego systemu ID mamy następujące produkty:
TYBOX 5100 (ogrzewanie wodne): http://www.deltadore.com/mediastore/pdf/PL_32281.pdf
RF 4890 (ogrzewanie elektryczne): http://www.deltadore.com/mediastore/pdf/PL_46002.pdf

Tutaj masz schematy:
http://www.deltadore.com/mediastore/...L_original.pdf
http://www.deltadore.com/mediastore/...L_original.pdf






> A tu przykład jak "proste inaczej" jest sterowanie ogrzewaniem
> http://www.loxone.com/enuk/service/documentation/loxone-config/function-blocks/heating-curve.html


Bloczek który podałeś jest starym bloczkiem którego mało kto używa - chyba że chcesz sobie zastąpić automatykę kotła lub w inny sposób utrudniać sobie życie. Czasem się przydaje do rzeczy nietypowych - raz go użyłem jak automatyzowałem ogrzewanie za pomocą pieców akumulacyjnych.

Jak chcesz to możesz też walnąć sobie histerezę: http://www.loxone.com/enuk/service/d...ontroller.html

Tyle że mądrzy i nowocześni używają tego bloczka do sterowania ogrzewaniem danej strefy:
http://www.loxone.com/enuk/service/d...ontroller.html

----------


## baltazarrr

Dwa dni was panowie samych zostawić...a miało być o bezprzewodowych systemach IB i na którego producenta warto zwrócić uwagę...ech.
Czyli wychodzi mi tak- z-wave fibaro,Ceuron ze swoim systemem ( tylko co sie stanie jak firma padnie?) i ewentualnie przewodowy Ampio.

----------


## homelogic

> Dwa dni was panowie samych zostawić...a miało być o bezprzewodowych systemach IB i na którego producenta warto zwrócić uwagę...ech.
> Czyli wychodzi mi tak- z-wave fibaro,Ceuron ze swoim systemem ( tylko co sie stanie jak firma padnie?) i ewentualnie przewodowy Ampio.


Na to pytanie udzieliło ci odpowiedzi co najmniej kilka osób. Powtórzę zatem jeszcze raz moje zdanie - jeżeli chodzi o polskie bezprzewodówki to na żadnego.

----------


## HieronimDWed

Witam wszystkich

Jestem w trakcie projektowania radiowego systemu do inteligentnych domów. Czy kto¶ mógłby mi udzielić informacji, czy urz±dzenia takie wymagaj± wykonania certyfikacji. Jeżeli tak to jakie certyfikaty s± wymagane?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Wszystkie urządzenia legalnie sprzedawane na terenie UE muszą mieć znaczek CE, innymi słowy certyfikację o którą pytasz. Jeśli mieścisz się w odpowiednich, ustalonych normach to sam możesz sobie taką certyfikację wypisać i przykleić na urządzenie. W niektórych przypadkach urządzenie musisz poddać badaniom. Szczegóły musisz sobie wygooglować bo ostatni raz interesowałem się tym tematem 5 lat temu. Wiem ze kiedyś było tak że urządzenie zasilane napięciem do 48V i nie wykonane z materiałów szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych nie wymagało badań tylko pisemnego poświadczenia producenta. Musisz też zainteresować się ustawą co do kwestii utylizacji czy biodegradacji. Za każde sprzedane urządzenie kiedyś trzeba było odprowadzić opłatę utylizacyjną, podejrzewam że w tej kwestii wiele się nie zmieniło

----------


## iF-Jimi

Sorry, nie chodziło o żadną utylizację tylko o opłatę recyklingową.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Słyszałam dużo pozytywnego o firmie DEIMIC.


tatig stajesz się monotematyczny i coraz bardziej natrętny. Wylałeś z siebie 5 postów i wszystkie brzmią podobnie. Dawno się wszyscy na forum zorientowali że jesteś producentem tego wynalazku a nie żadnym zadowolonym klientem. Więc tak jak ci ktoś już zasugerował przyznaj się że jesteś producentem i przejdź do merytorycznej dyskusji na temat swojego systemu, opisują jego cechy i zalety. Wad nie musisz, to zrobi dendrytus  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Jestem zwykłym człowiekiem który chcę się dowiedzieć więcej na temat tej firmy bo słyszałam od znajomych informacje.


To rozmawiaj ze znajomymi.

----------


## alex.elco

> http://www.fhome.pl/pl/fhome-index.html


A jako osprzęt polecam www.tem.com.pl z którym F&F współpracuje!

----------


## dendrytus

> A jako osprzęt polecam www.tem.com.pl


Tem akurat współpracuje ze wszystkimi możliwymi systemami



> z którym F&F współpracuje!


Lepiej było podać z czym Fire&Fire nie współpracuje, żeby nie było rozczarowania.

----------

